

Android based, beautiful smart watch. - skbohra123
http://live.imwatch.it/

======
Andys
"Beautiful" is subjective.

At 10mm thick, this is basically the "smartwatch" equivalent of James Bond's
chunky LED watch from Live and Let Die (1973). And it only works through your
existing smart phone, so its a 300 euro toy that saves you having to get your
phone from out of your pocket.

